# Wife and mom



## Mamibrth (Sep 9, 2019)

Just saying hello and introducing myself. I have been married to my wonderful hubby for 12 years now. We have 2 children ages 8 and 6. Our marriage, like every other ya it’s ups and downs. I like to think that we have many more ups than downs because we communicate and are very open with each other.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

The ups are normally fairly airy, talk about the dank downs. Folks here seem to revel in those.


Lilith-


----------

